# SupremeCo in HK



## Solscud007 (Sep 12, 2009)

SupremeCo here in HK is AWESOME!!!!! They have a display of their Surefire collection. I took pics but as I only have my iPhone to post, I can't host pics. I will post pics when I get back later this week. 

Here is a summary of lights I can recognize. 

M2D Digital Series Millenium Black
Bright neon green G2
Multicam G2
Giant turbo head kroma. Size of M6 head
Odd finned m6 bodies with 6p clickies for tailcap
Porcupine style bodies for 6P and eseries
Chrome/polished 3Z (yes that is right. 3v 6Z)
Black M3 
Black M6
Prototype etched Purple Investigator

They also had the Surefire lapel pins as well as PK pins and shotglasses. 

I found the Emerson C2 HA-BLK knife set and bought it. Now I have both Surefire knife/light combos. Strider and Emerson. The knife set cost $2200 HKD. So about $250 USD


----------



## lumafist (Sep 13, 2009)

Good CS aswell...!

Very good on communications...!


----------



## tx101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Go over the border into China
Sell a kidney and a eyeball
Come back with the money and satisfy your Surefire lust


----------



## willrx (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the post Solscud. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 14, 2009)

The 3Z sounds interesting...I can't quite picture it.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here you go guys. I thought i did this last night but my post isnt here weird.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow.

I want those G2s...and the M2D...the black M6...the PK shot glass oo:

All of it, really 

Fantastic pictures, huge thanks for posting them, Solscud :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## willrx (Sep 17, 2009)

Brilliant!! Thanks.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Excellent Solsucd :thumbsup:

Are these uber-rare Surefires for sale or just on display ?

Thanks for the photos lovecpf


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sadly for display only. Not for sale. If they were I would buy them haha


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 17, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Are these uber-rare Surefires for sale or just on display ?



The sign in the third picture says "Not For Sale" 

Some of those would be worth some serious $$$. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tx101 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> The sign in the third picture says "Not For Sale"
> 
> Some of those would be worth some serious $$$.
> 
> ...




 .. I was focussed on the SFs so I didnt see the "Not For Sale" sign :mecry:

I am dropping off my sister to the airport tomorrow and I was going to ask
her to snag that black M6 for me.


----------



## houtex (Sep 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:WOW! that is sooo cool. You must have felt like an explorer discovering some long buried hidden treasure. Thanks for the pics


----------



## ARA (Sep 17, 2009)

gr8 job buddy :thumbsup:

Guys any idea if they ship internationally ?? i checked out their website but there was no option to purchase online. Might have to contact them directly


----------



## lumafist (Sep 17, 2009)

ARA said:


> gr8 job buddy :thumbsup:
> 
> Guys any idea if they ship internationally ?? i checked out their website but there was no option to purchase online. Might have to contact them directly



I reside in sweden and no problem there...
That´s where I got all my vital gear gear.....


----------



## ARA (Sep 17, 2009)

lumafist said:


> I reside in sweden and no problem there...
> That´s where I got all my vital gear gear.....




I'm sorry but do you mean Sweden or HK ?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing photos!

Those bring back memories... I wondered what happened to some of those proto-types...

The two lights described as "Odd finned m6 bodies" are not.
They are what can happen when PK indulges me. Madness!

Al


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish PK would indulge me, then!

Can you tell us a little bit about those models, Al? Pweese 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok Al, what else are you not sharing with us haha. I assume the "collection" at Supremeco is the owner's. I didn't ask. 

Al, can you shed some light on the odd tailcap with the metal flange? It is on the M3 like body with a mini beast lamp bezel.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 17, 2009)

Many of those proto-types are very old... It'll take a while to talk about them all. (I admit there are several I've not played with)


----------



## tx101 (Sep 17, 2009)

We have plenty of time :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 17, 2009)

I was about ready to storm the Supremeco website (great CS, BTW) looking for that hi-vis G2, and then I saw the not for sale sign.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 17, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Many of those proto-types are very old... It'll take a while to talk about them all. (I admit there are several I've not played with)



We're all sitting comfortably 

You're very fortunate to know PK well enough to have had such experience with SureFire prototypes. You have the envy of CPF 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## lumafist (Sep 17, 2009)

ARA said:


> I'm sorry but do you mean Sweden or HK ?



Sweden


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 17, 2009)

lumafist said:


> Sweden




ok lets clarify. Are you saying you have ordered from Supremeco and they have shipped to you in Sweden? is that correct?


----------



## lumafist (Sep 18, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> ok lets clarify. Are you saying you have ordered from Supremeco and they have shipped to you in Sweden? is that correct?



Yes, I live in Sweden and have ordered from Supremeco to Sweden without any problems...

It worked fine...


----------



## ARA (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks lumafist for the clarification, did you have to call them to place an order as there seems to be no way to add any product to the shopping cart ??


----------



## lumafist (Sep 18, 2009)

This was a couple of years ago, I did it via mail..


E-mail to be clear...:devil:



:twothumbs


----------



## ARA (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks mate :bow:


----------

